# Hasbean roasting



## Bean2cup (Mar 22, 2012)

Morning chaps.

I cannot for the life of me see anywhere on Has bean website when the beans were roasted and where?.

Does anyone know. I usually order from the coffee bean shop.

And does anyone know of other good online coffee stores with free delivery. It's costing me a fortune in post!

Alex


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi Alex

Hasbean roast nearly everyday so the will stick the roast date on the actually bag of beans that they send to you

As for suppliers who cover postage - I haven't found any who do it. And I doubt they will to be honest. The weight of each package will be too much for them to offer free postage without them adding the cost to the beans


----------



## Bean2cup (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for the useful info bud. I thought there may be somewhere but hey it beats buying supermarket coffee!


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

The other thing to consider is a subscription from somewhere like HasBean where you get sent a bag every week through the post for one up front fee that includes delivery and works out very reasonably.


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

I use Hasbean, everyone of my orders the beans were roasted within 1 day of my order, the roast date will also be on the bean packet.Their postage is very reasonable too, think for one bag it's less than £2 and works out even cheaper if you order more than 1 bag,which is less than it would cost me to send the same packet, also expect your order with 1-2 days of ordering!


----------



## Viernes (Dec 10, 2011)

Try to order coffee from another country (Spain here) and you will know what is cost a fortune.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

If you get a subscription from Coffee Real they send out for free as and when you decide. For subs they really offer the best choice and price. About £4.50 a bag compared with £6 a bag from Has Bean all in.

Of course the roast profiles are very different, much darker, not worse just different.


----------

